# Thoughts on Tikka T3 Lite



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Just curious to see if anyone here happens to own a Tikka T3 lite. What do you think of the rifle? The stock has always bugged me, but I saw that there are quite a few aftermarket stocks that are finally available for it. I really love how smooth the action is. I would like to know about what kind of "field experience" you have had with these rifles.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome gun.......I think they shoot very, very well out of the box.....the larger calibers to give a wicked kick.....


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i have it in 7mm rem mag and it kickks like a mule only fault is mine has to be cleaned every 5 rounds to keep accuracy a real pain in my opinion i wont ever buy another tikka going to have my next rifle custom built i think


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lots of guys on the Predator Masters forum sure like them


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I picked up a 300wsm in the T3 Lite for my boy who was 17 at the time and the recoil was to much for him to shoot without a serious flinch. Sold it and picked up a 30-06 in a Mossberg. Great gun though, smoothest action Ive ever felt and quite accurate in the hands of someone unaffected by the recoil.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts... I've heard the recoil can be an issue with the larger calibers. I'm thinking I may give one a serious look here soon!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a T-3 light in 25-06 for my wife, I loved it she did not like the synthetic stock so I looked into replacing the stock and the cheapest was $150ish, with a lot of in-letting needed. I ended up selling the lite and watching Auctionarms.com for a hunter (wood stock.) I found one and the walnut on it is amazing. So the point is, if you don't like synthetic watch the gun sites for a wood stock (Berretta does not import the wood stocks anymore.) I have a Ruger M77 MKII in 7 rem mag I want to replace it with a T-3 cause the action is amazing, but my wife wont let me because the Ruger is "pretty." In closing, synthetics have their purpose and I will probably buy a T-3 lite to use when it is raining or snowing or if I hunt in a lake...they have their purpose. You will not regret buying one...unless you loose the magazine.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

The only negative I have heard about them is the recoil. Naturally, any light gun is going to have heavier recoil in any given caliber than a heavier gun. A lighter gun is going to be easier to pack around all day though if you are into a lot of hiking for your hunts.

Have you looked at the Savages with the Accutrigger? I have also heard many good things about them. Have not heard anything negative about their triggers, accuracy, strength, durability, or even pricing.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Stock design plays a big role in felt recoil. A gun that is light for its cartridge needs to have a straight stock (less drop at comb and drop at heel). A slim fore stock also makes a gun more controllable. Most manufactures publish stock dimensions. All the aftermarket guys do. Small fractions of an inch make big differences.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

The main response seems to be recoil... which is my complaint as well! My buddy shoots a Tikka .270WSM. I think we nick named it "Tyson" after the infamous Mike. Almost always guaranteed to kill or hit what your aiming at, but your always guaranteed a black eye and sore shoulder afterwards. Gives and takes I guess. Im a wimp and don't like recoil so I'll stick with my old Rem700 with heavy wood monte carlo stock. :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, for field experience with the Tikka. With my buddies .270 WSM Ive watched 4 elk in the past three seasons go down with 1 shot each. Ranges were from 100 to 325 yards. Great hunting rifle but with the punch it packs, not so fun to shoot at the range.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i think i am going to use my Tikka 7mm as a base to build a custom rifle i really want a better recoil pad after 30 rounds at the range my shoulder was bruised and sore for days although that was the frst time out with the rifle and didnt expect it to kick as hard as it did. though i was still sore after other trips to the range but not as bad


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, I finally decided to go pick up a Tikka in 270 WSM.... Sportsman's warehouse had a pretty good deal on the black/blued model. I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet- my wife says I have to wrap it and wait until Christmas. That's not a bad trade for a new rifle haha. I'm going to top it with a Vortex Diamondback 4-12X40 BDC. I've heard plenty about the recoil of the rifle, so I may be looking at putting a limbsaver pad on it or like I mentioned in my opening post, I may go with a new Bell and Carlson medalist stock with pachmeyer decelerator pad. Either way, I'm way excited to take it out after Christmas to try it out! I'm hoping I can have it ready for a depredation hunt that I'll be going on in about 2 weeks. I'll post a report once I try it out  .


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I looked into one for a cheap, durable all weather gun but went with the Marlin XL7 in 270win instead. Same weight and the stock has a better feel to it. The bolt is just as smooth and the bolt shroud is metal. The trigger is an accutrigger type and easily adjustable. The trigger guard is plastic like the Tikka but I got a metal one from Marlin for $15. The Marlin is very accurate averaging 1/2" with most loads and the price is $180 cheaper than the Tikka. Not to mention Marlins are made in America.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Well, I finally decided to go pick up a Tikka in 270 WSM.... Sportsman's warehouse had a pretty good deal on the black/blued model. I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet- my wife says I have to wrap it and wait until Christmas. That's not a bad trade for a new rifle haha. I'm going to top it with a Vortex Diamondback 4-12X40 BDC. I've heard plenty about the recoil of the rifle, so I may be looking at putting a limbsaver pad on it or like I mentioned in my opening post, I may go with a new Bell and Carlson medalist stock with pachmeyer decelerator pad. Either way, I'm way excited to take it out after Christmas to try it out! I'm hoping I can have it ready for a depredation hunt that I'll be going on in about 2 weeks. I'll post a report once I try it out  .


Same setup as my buddy in caliber and scope. Go with a premium 140gr. bullet and you will have spectacular performance in ballistics and equally impressive lethality on elk.

And like I said before... it packs a punch! Get the limbsaver.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

they sure do if anyone here know where i can get a nice wood stock can you let me know as i want to upgrade it and if i cant get a stock ..i think i'll sell mine and buy a .308. 7mm rem mag is a little pricey for me to shoot and i cant afford a reloading kit  and it is a little to light for my likeing


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wilky- I've been looking at replacement stocks quite a bit. Here's a site to check out: http://www.helmickarms.com/Stock_Designs.html they seem to make some really nice wood stocks for the T3. It looks like the cheapest will run around 300 before shipping though. Check it out!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

2 of my buddies bought sako tecamates which run about $1300. Looking them over they are identical to a tikka with a fluted stainless barrel with a bell and carlson stock. If they are using the bell and carlson stocks they must be pretty good.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Birdbow said:


> If they are using the bell and carlson stocks they must be pretty good.


Exactly what I've been thinking! I just have to pick which color now (tan, green, grey, or black)... I'm hoping to order mine this week


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i got my tikka fixed with it wasnt seated correctly on the pillar after striping it down seating it correctly it is bang on target still packs a punch though i would get better groups with a little practice going to head to the range this week on my day of to fine tune my scope and taking some extra padding to avoid my flinch


----------

